# Advice appreciated -water ingress



## barbieh

We have a 2009 Chausson Motorhome purchased April 2013.
During the 12 month guarantee period we have had periods of water coming in from the sky light - in fact the window has been taken out and refitted by the dealer 2 times.
Again after storms last weekend we had an appreciable amount of water coming in. We are beyond the basic guarantee period & after saying 'I don't know where to go next' the dealer has said if we purchase an new window (£500) they will fit it without charge.

Seeing this has been a continuing problem do you think this is a fair offer? And what if this does not solve the problem - a different dealer has said he has never had problems with windows - only roof attachments - we have a satellite dome & solar panels

Would appreciate MH owners views/ experiences
Thanks

site helper note - duplicated, now closed - see other thread

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-208649.html


----------



## EJB

The dealer has made 2 attempts to fix the problem and it hasn't worked.
It is still the same problem......so he is liable.

PS. I presume that when you say 'window' you mean the skylight?


----------

